# Best place to move to when single



## ATC110 (7 Jun 2018)

Where is the best place in Ireland to live when you're single? 

Things to do, quality of life, friendliness, affordability et al.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## rob oyle (7 Jun 2018)

A bit like the money makeover threads, an impossible question to answer in the absence of more information. The obvious answer for a singleton would be Dublin (for the connectivity and range of options, worst on the affordability scale) but it would depend on means, job, are you happy being single, what do you want in life/to have by way of lifestyle etc.


----------



## odyssey06 (7 Jun 2018)

As a Dubliner who likes to be beside the seaside I'd go for Dun Laoghaire, Blackrock, Clontarf, Malahide and similar places along the DART line, but not Howth cos it gets mobbed in summer. All those places are close enough to the city centre and also have their own cluster of pubs, restaurants etc

But places like Rathmines-Rathgar-Portobello would be closer to the centre of the action without being Temple Bar.


----------



## ATC110 (7 Jun 2018)

I agree re Dublin but it's not affordable. 

Self-employed, would be open to meeting someone, outdoor / community / volunteering lifestyle


----------



## Andy836 (7 Jun 2018)

The UK, Canada or Australia (or the US if you can get a visa).


----------



## ATC110 (7 Jun 2018)

Andy836 said:


> The UK, Canada or Australia (or the US if you can get a visa).



In Ireland


----------



## Andy836 (7 Jun 2018)

ATC110 said:


> In Ireland



Hey, if you're single, why limit yourself to Ireland?


----------



## PaddyBloggit (7 Jun 2018)

ATC110 said:


> In Ireland



All depends on what you want from from life... a quiet life, an active one, a socially busy one, a late night life one? etc.

What are you after?


----------



## Gordon Gekko (7 Jun 2018)

Ranelagh in my view


----------



## odyssey06 (7 Jun 2018)

Galway City for arts? Wexford for opera lovers? Sligo for surfers? Kilkenny, Carrick on Shannon or Carlingford for bumping into stag or hen parties!


----------



## PaddyBloggit (7 Jun 2018)

Kerry & West Cork for scenery.


----------



## ATC110 (7 Jun 2018)

PaddyBloggit said:


> All depends on what you want from from life... a quiet life, an active one, a socially busy one, a late night life one? etc.
> 
> What are you after?



Outdoor pursuits, arts, culture, community/volunteering activities


----------



## odyssey06 (7 Jun 2018)

Maybe check the list of recent tidy towns winners, that'd suggest strong community spirit.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (7 Jun 2018)

ATC110 said:


> Outdoor pursuits, arts, culture, community/volunteering activities



Kenmare ticks all your boxes.


----------



## Páid (8 Jun 2018)

ATC110 said:


> Where is the best place in Ireland to live when you're single?


It depends on whether you want to stay single, or not.


----------



## grenzgebiet (8 Jun 2018)

Have a look at house prices in a few areas other than Dublin - that might well swing things! 
Towns like Midleton or Carrigtuohill in Cork for example would all be within a few minutes train commute to Cork, and houses would cost far less than similar in Dublin. 
Coastlines of East & West Cork on your doorstep, Ferry to France from down the road in Ringaskiddy and Cork Airport will get you anywhere else via Amsterdam, Aer Lingus goes every day.
Music at - http://csm.cit.ie/
Art at    - http://www.glucksman.org/
everything else at - http://www.discoveringcork.ie/


----------



## Purple (8 Jun 2018)

grenzgebiet said:


> Towns like Midleton or Carrigtuohill in Cork for example would all be within a few minutes train commute to Cork, and houses would cost far less than similar in Dublin.
> Coastlines of East & West Cork on your doorstep, Ferry to France from down the road in Ringaskiddy and Cork Airport will get you anywhere else via Amsterdam, Aer Lingus goes every day.
> Music at - http://csm.cit.ie/
> Art at    - http://www.glucksman.org/
> everything else at - http://www.discoveringcork.ie/


The OP want's to stay in Ireland, why are you talking about the People's Republic?


----------



## mtk (8 Jun 2018)

What age group are you op ?


----------



## noproblem (9 Jun 2018)

The Wesht is the besht but keep away from Dublin, totally false place.


----------



## cremeegg (9 Jun 2018)

ATC110 said:


> Outdoor pursuits, arts, culture, community/volunteering activities



Well obviously not Dublin then.

Westport, and Clonakilty are two that spring to mind.


----------



## odyssey06 (9 Jun 2018)

noproblem said:


> The Wesht is the besht but keep away from Dublin, totally false place.



Hey! Keeping it real on the Northside here.


----------



## Black Sheep (10 Jun 2018)

The sunny south east is your man. Away from the city rat race. Good transport links to city and direct to Airport. Drama, sport, great communities in towns and villages. Best weather in the country. 
What's not to like?


----------



## PaddyBloggit (10 Jun 2018)

With all the suggestions being given to the OP, I would suggest that he/she invests in a camper van!


----------



## Firefly (10 Jun 2018)

ATC110 said:


> Outdoor pursuits, arts, culture, community/volunteering activities


Kilkenny city is beautiful and has a really good arts scene. Also plenty to do and near a lot of things too.


----------



## noproblem (10 Jun 2018)

PaddyBloggit said:


> With all the suggestions being given to the OP, I would suggest that he/she invests in a camper van!


I'm genuinely surprised that more of our younger generation of workers don't do this.


----------



## ATC110 (11 Jun 2018)

mtk said:


> What age group are you op ?



Forties


----------



## DeeKie (12 Jun 2018)

Firefly said:


> Kilkenny city is beautiful and has a really good arts scene. Also plenty to do and near a lot of things too.


Another vote for Kilkenny.


----------



## mtk (15 Jun 2018)

ATC110 said:


> Forties



Dublin then but I see you have already ruled it out( understandably for cost reasons) ..


----------



## Purple (27 Jun 2018)

noproblem said:


> The Wesht is the besht but keep away from Dublin, totally false place.


 Yea, and as long as the Dubs keep giving you the hand-outs sure you'll be grand 



cremeegg said:


> Well obviously not Dublin then.
> 
> Westport, and Clonakilty are two that spring to mind.


 Westport is nice but a place known only for black pudding...?


----------



## Purple (27 Jun 2018)

odyssey06 said:


> Hey! Keeping it real on the Northside here.


You just don't know your false; you're the worst kind.


----------



## noproblem (27 Jun 2018)

Not "your" smart axx.


----------



## RETIRED2017 (27 Jun 2018)

Purple said:


> Yea, and as long as the Dubs keep giving you the hand-outs sure you'll be grand
> 
> Westport is nice but a place known only for black pudding...?


The will be getting there water from the Shannon you should give them  the Water free but you should charge them full transport cost and peak time surcharge until they figure out how to fix a leak ,


----------



## Purple (28 Jun 2018)

noproblem said:


> Not "your" smart axx.


You're right. You've spotted a grammatical error. I'm devastated.


----------



## Purple (28 Jun 2018)

RETIRED2017 said:


> The will be getting there water from the Shannon you should give them  the Water free but you should charge them full transport cost and peak time surcharge until they figure out how to fix a leak ,


We should all be paying for our water but the loony left and populists put a stop to that. Now just people on group water schemes and those with their own well pay for it.


----------



## Leo (29 Jun 2018)

RETIRED2017 said:


> The will be getting there water from the Shannon you should give them  the Water free but you should charge them full transport cost and peak time surcharge until they figure out how to fix a leak ,



An while the people of Dublin and surrounds shouldn't be entitled to any of the precious Shannon water, they should of course continue to fund flood defences along that same river.


----------



## Purple (29 Jun 2018)

Leo said:


> An while the people of Dublin and surrounds shouldn't be entitled to any of the precious Shannon water, they should of course continue to fund flood defences along that same river.


Absolutely, especially on the west side of the river as I keep hearing from politicians that "Der's nooo money left of de Shannon!"


----------



## IdesofMarch (29 Jun 2018)

Very cosy, Leo and Purple.


----------



## RETIRED2017 (30 Jun 2018)

Leo said:


> An while the people of Dublin and surrounds shouldn't be entitled to any of the precious Shannon water, they should of course continue to fund flood defences along that same river.


Why not fix the leaks if it is so Precious then ,


----------



## RETIRED2017 (30 Jun 2018)

Purple said:


> Absolutely, especially on the west side of the river as I keep hearing from politicians that "Der's nooo money left of de Shannon!"


Looks like you  Back Paul Murphy one day and Phil Hogan the next day ,FF are looking for people like you,


----------



## Leo (2 Jul 2018)

RETIRED2017 said:


> Why not fix the leaks if it is so Precious then ,



Are you saying those who think Shannon water shouldn't be diverted to supply the Dublin region just saying that because they don't like the level of leaks in the Dublin area? Are you suggesting leaks in our water infrastructure are limited to Dublin?


----------



## Leo (2 Jul 2018)

IdesofMarch said:


> Very cosy, Leo and Purple.



He's a wise man, I just like the way he thinks (most of the time). Honest, nothing going on here


----------



## Purple (2 Jul 2018)

RETIRED2017 said:


> Looks like you  Back Paul Murphy one day and Phil Hogan the next day ,FF are looking for people like you,


Show me where I've back either of them.


----------



## Purple (2 Jul 2018)

Leo said:


> He's a wise man, I just like the way he thinks (most of the time). Honest, nothing going on here


I was just about to say the same thing!


----------



## Purple (2 Jul 2018)

RETIRED2017 said:


> Why not fix the leaks if it is so Precious then ,


It was tried but people aren't willing to pay for it.


----------



## TarfHead (3 Jul 2018)

Well, this thread took a hard pivot 

Back to the OP, Dublin has all that you're looking for. Population gives you a better chance of meeting someone, all other things being equal.  It also provides multiple outlets for the creative and voluntary activities you seek.  For outdoor pursuits, it's on the coast for sailing, kayaking, kite surfing, etc. with easy access to the Wicklow Mountains and the Mournes for hiking.

But it's also more expensive to buy a home and live a life.


----------



## TarfHead (3 Jul 2018)

RETIRED2017 said:


> The will be getting there water from the Shannon you should give them  the Water free but you should charge them full transport cost and peak time surcharge until they figure out how to fix a leak ,



By that logic, Dublin Airport should be limited to people from Dublin, Croke Park should be limited to matches involving Dublin.  Wait, it already is ..


----------



## Brendan Burgess (3 Jul 2018)

This has run its course.


----------

